# Dateien editieren und abspeichern



## mOnis (31. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein Problem. 

Ich muss auf mein Server (Debian 6.0) eine Datei editieren und danach möchte ich die Datei abspeichern und die Datei verlassen. Es handelt sich um eine Text dabei. 

Wie mache ich das? Ich gehe über Putty auf den Server.

mit vi server.eigentschaften kann ich die Datei öffnen aber das Editieren ist mehr als einfach, wenn ich die Tasten auf der Tastertur drücke schreibt ich nur Müll dahin und manchmal schreibt er nichts. Wenn ich Zahlen eintragen möchte mit dem Numblock, dann schreibt er Buchstaben statt zahlen. Wenn ich denn die Datei mit STRG+C verlassen möchte, steht da Type<Enter> to quick that file., geht aber auch nicht.

Bitte um Hilfe.

MfG
mO


----------



## mOnis (31. Juli 2011)

weiß keiner wie man eine Datei editieren kann? 

Das ist einfach eine configdatei fuer einen spiele server wo ich ein paar Befehle ändern muss.


----------



## Navy (31. Juli 2011)

```
nano $FILE
```

Das sollte selbsterklärend sein


----------



## mOnis (31. Juli 2011)

geht nicht mit debian


----------



## Navy (31. Juli 2011)

```
apt-get install nano
```

und bitte lies Dir ein paar Grundlagen zu Linux an und nutze Google. Das ist eine Frage weitab jeglicher Unlösbarkeit.


----------



## deepthroat (3. August 2011)

Hi.

Falls du doch den vi verwenden willst: siehe z.B. http://aam.mathematik.uni-freiburg.de/IAM/homepages/penning/PenningWeb/unix/vi.html

Du solltest vor allem Suchen lernen. "Anleitung vi" o.ä. in eine Suchmaschine eintippen kann doch nicht zuviel sein...

Gruß


----------



## chmee (3. August 2011)

vi ist schon sehr nerdy, aber es soll Leute geben, die es können  install Dir nano und die Welt ist einfacher. Und wie navy schon sagte, wenn Dir solch einfachen Sachen nicht gelingen wollen, dann (bitte selbst eintragen) ..

mfg chmee


----------

